# Red tips on drill bits



## junkcollector (Nov 25, 2007)

Do they have a tip like this by chance?










Carbide tipped masonry bit.


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

junkcollector said:


> Do they have a tip like this by chance?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep that's how they looks like. So this is good for drilling in brick, cinder block,etc? That's good to know, I have a small project I want to do involving that so looks like I don't need to buy some bits for it.


----------



## junkcollector (Nov 25, 2007)

Red Squirrel said:


> Yep that's how they looks like. So this is good for drilling in *brick, cinder block,etc*?


Yup. Masonry bits work best in a hammer drill; it's pretty slow going with a regular drill. Don't expect much from those bits with the red paint on the end. My _first_ set of carbide bits were those kind.:whistling2:


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

junkcollector said:


> Yup. Masonry bits work best in a hammer drill; it's pretty slow going with a regular drill. Don't expect much from those bits with the red paint on the end. My _first_ set of carbide bits were those kind.:whistling2:


I'll see what my corded Dewalt can do with them, then. :jester:


----------

